# EPEK heads



## PBH

I need to add a few new heads to my box. Anyone have a good suggestion on where to purchase the EPEK heads (online preferably)?


----------



## bugchuker

***


----------



## MtnRunner

badass outdoors . They have a website.
http://badassoutdoorgear.com/


----------



## PBH

OK -- I know this has been hashed out numerous times, but....


If EPEK heads are no longer available, what other heads do some of you use that fly identical to a filed tip? I know many people use the Grim Reapers -- any other suggestions that I could have reasonable confidence with to replace my EPEK's?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tune your bow and any broadhead will fly good. I have cut on contact fixed blade 125 grain g5's that will hit will hit with field tips at a hundred yards.


----------



## PBH

tune your bow, tune your bow, tune your bow.....



my hell -- I've been at this for over 20 years. I don't want to screw around tuning my bow until I can't stand it any more. I simply want a broad head that shoots like my field points. EPEK created that. Too bad they aren't making heads any more.

Anyone else have anything to say about any good mechanical heads that shoot like a field tip out of the box without having to tune my bow?


Ulmer Edge look nice, and allow you to set them in "practice mode" (another thing EPEK had), but I'm not too sure about 2-blade heads.

Rage chisel tip look very similar to EPEK, except they do not offer full blade concealment prior to deployment, and I'm not sure if they offer "practice mode" or not (I don't think they do).

Practice mode isn't necessary. All it takes is a couple shots to verify flight accuracy, and field tips can then be used for all the practice I want.


(I sure wish EPEK was still around....)


----------



## GBell

PBH, I really liked the old Rocket Steelheads. 
I think they are trophy ridge now. 

Only mechanical I would use on an elk. 

They are tough as hell.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Most short ferrel broadheads fly very well. I have had good luck with Wac'ems and Montec's. I don't tune a bow to a broadhead. If the BH won't fly from a tuned bow using field points, it is not worth the time for me to chase that phantom. Too busy I guess.


----------



## MtnRunner

I shot the rage hypos last year and the ulmers . Both flew excellent out of my tuned bow. I shoot the shuttle t locks to make sure my bow is broadhead tuned . I don't usually hunt with them. The biggest benefit to having your bow broadhead tuned is penetration in my eyes. the amount of energy you lose out of a un-tuned bow is crazy.


----------



## tallbuck

PBH said:


> (I sure wish EPEK was still around....)


Wait, What happened to EPEK?? Guessed I missed the memo... please fill me in!


----------



## swbuckmaster

PBH said:


> tune your bow, tune your bow, tune your bow.....
> 
> my hell -- I've been at this for over 20 years. I don't want to screw around tuning my bow until I can't stand it any more. I simply want a broad head that shoots like my field points. EPEK created that. Too bad they aren't making heads any more.


You would think after 20 years you would know what your doing than.

It takes me 2 hours to build a string, ten minutes to take the old string off and install the new one. Another five minutes to get the bow timed. Sure this is above the average guy but you can have a bow tech do that part for you

I can throw on a D-loop in five minutes and three-five shots later have a perfect hole in paper with a bare shaft at four yards. This will work for shots out to forty yards with broadheads of any make. If you have failed at this step what would make your skills worthy of pushing your range further?

After bare shaft tune I can then take the bow outside and shoot a close 2 to 3 move sight so im hitting the dot and then move back to 50 yards and shoot three arrows and check my center shot. If its not lined up move center shot a tiny bit and repeat those four arrows again.

So all in all ive only shot less than twenty arrows to check for tune. Its too bad you dont want to put in that much effort to get your bow tuned for game.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

They don't appear to be gone to me. Everything still seems like it's up: http://www.epekhunting.com/ you can buy the heads online as well btw...


----------



## stick&string89

Go buy some rage hypodermics the come with a practice head and fly identical to our field points. Also I was shooting last night and threw on some grimreapers, montec cs,and the hypodermics they all flew the same. I thought I would try some old muzzys that I had and was also very impressed. But with the hypodermics you will not be disappointed. Tuning is what I credit this too


----------



## PBH

tallbuck / bowhuntr -- none of the online sources I've purchased from in the past have any EPEK heads in stock. EPEK's site certainly does have an "order now" link, bt the link comes with a very pretty "404 page not found" error. I'm under the understanding that EPEK is no longer making broadheads. If any of you know of any shops that may have some EPEK heads, I'd love to know so that I could contact them and purchase them.

SW -- my bow is tuned to my field points. If the broadhead doesn't fly the same as my field points, I don't want the broadhead. Plain and simple. I like nice equipment, but I won't play games to make nice equipment perform the way it should perform. I don't waste time with furled leaders -- why would I wasted time with custom strings, adjustable sights, and moving D-loops? Once my bow is set, I leave it the hell alone and hunt. I'm not in it for the gear, I'm in it for the hunt. My enjoyment comes from hunting, not screwing around with my equipment.

And, FWIW -- my skillset is not 'how far can I shoot'. Like I said, I've been doing this for over 20 years, which means I'm one of those 'let's see how close I can get' kind of guys. Long distance shooting is for guys that use guns, not bows. :grin:

I appreciate all the opinions, including the buckmeister. Some of your opinions will be considered, while others may be brushed aside with a "meh...".

Thank you all.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

This is the page that the Epek online site takes me to for purchasing the heads...:http://www.huntingfishingdirect.com/epek-headhunter-broadheads-100-grain.html

It shows they are in stock for me.


----------



## PBH

Interesting -- I wonder why it was showing a 404 for me....

I'll try your link and see if they really have any. Thank you.


----------



## High Desert Elk

PBH

+1000 on the bow tuning stuff. If your bow shoots bullet holes with field points then there is nothing wrong with the bow. If the BH don't fly, then it's the BH not the bow. FP's are the contol, the BH is the change.

I can't see chasing the problem either.


----------



## 2full

I have had very good results from the Rocket Steelheads as well.
Tried some others, and have always ended up back to the Rockets.


----------



## swbuckmaster

High Desert Elk said:


> PBH
> 
> +1000 on the bow tuning stuff. If your bow shoots bullet holes with field points then there is nothing wrong with the bow. If the BH don't fly, then it's the BH not the bow. FP's are the contol, the BH is the change.
> 
> I can't see chasing the problem either.


That depends on how close your shooting bullet holes. Anyone can stand up close in front of paper and get a perfect hole. It doesnt mean the bow was ever tuned properly. This is why someone can have 20 years experience shooting a bow and can have a problem getting his heads to fly at his up close distances. 

I hate messing with my equipment. I spend countless amounts of time tunning hundreds of kids bows to want to screw with my own stuff. I set my stuff and it stays for a few years without me messing with it.

I fail to see how its a joke to pbh that my broadheads hit with my fieldtips at a 100 yards. I think its funny when someones broadhead takes a left turn half way to its intended target. Now thats funny! 

Im not nocking epec heads or any other head. Ive never had a problem getting a broadhead to fly at bow hunting distanced unless the head was bent or I didnt have enough control on the back half.


----------



## swbuckmaster

PBH
Ask and ye shall recieve. Maybe you could get these to fly

http://www.innerloc.com/Pages/new.htm


----------



## Bucksnort

PBH said:


> tune your bow, tune your bow, tune your bow.....
> 
> my hell -- I've been at this for over 20 years. I don't want to screw around tuning my bow until I can't stand it any more. I simply want a broad head that shoots like my field points. EPEK created that. Too bad they aren't making heads any more.
> 
> Anyone else have anything to say about any good mechanical heads that shoot like a field tip out of the box without having to tune my bow?
> 
> Ulmer Edge look nice, and allow you to set them in "practice mode" (another thing EPEK had), but I'm not too sure about 2-blade heads.
> 
> Rage chisel tip look very similar to EPEK, except they do not offer full blade concealment prior to deployment, and I'm not sure if they offer "practice mode" or not (I don't think they do).
> 
> Practice mode isn't necessary. All it takes is a couple shots to verify flight accuracy, and field tips can then be used for all the practice I want.
> 
> (I sure wish EPEK was still around....)


I started shooting NAP Spitfires years ago. They fly true as a practice tip plust there are no rubber bands. I have killed elk and deer with them. Over the years, I experimented with Rage (too fragile-one shot and the frame is too damaged to hold new blades) and Grim Reapers (I liked them but they damaged some of my arrows). I always come back to the Spitfires. They are very durable which means you save $ in the long run. Good luck


----------



## manysteps

I went through Epek's site last week and ordered some broadheads through huntingfishingdirect... My order still shows "processing" and they won't answer the phone or return a call.

DO NOT ORDER THROUGH THAT WEBSITE!

I'm giving them until the end of business tomorrow to return my call before I do a chargeback on the order.

That said, I'll be calling Badass outdoor gear tomorrow to see if they really have them, and if so, I'm ordering from them. It's too close to the hunt to be trying to figure out what broadhead my 13 year old son will be shooting.


----------



## manysteps

UPDATE:

I just got off the phone with the lady at Badass... Ordered mine through her (she says she only has maybe 8 packages left, so if you want some, better give her a call)

She also seems to be "in the know" about the future of Epek, and she might know more about what's what in the next few weeks.


----------



## PBH

manysteps said:


> I went through Epek's site last week and ordered some broadheads through huntingfishingdirect... My order still shows "processing" and they won't answer the phone or return a call.
> 
> DO NOT ORDER THROUGH THAT WEBSITE!
> 
> I'm giving them until the end of business tomorrow to return my call before I do a chargeback on the order.


Ditto. Multiple emails sent, multiple phone calls made -- NO RESULTS.

DO NOT ORDER FROM HUNTINGFISHINGDIRECT.COM!!!

I'll give Badass a call.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Ok, so what happened to Scott? where has he been during this whole discussion? Why cant we just ask him whats up?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

I don't remember hearing anything from Scott in months...tempted to Facebook message him...-O,-


----------



## Finnegan

Bo0YaA said:


> Ok, so what happened to Scott? where has he been during this whole discussion? Why cant we just ask him whats up?


Suffice it to say, things change. The link in your signature, for another example. :lol:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-ev...nter-reaches-2-222-posts-no-gifts-please.html

I don't like change, myself. (Bills only.)


----------



## PBH

BadAss outdoor gear is: Bad Ass!

Just got off the phone with the lady from Badass. She's sending me two packages of EPEK heads, which means *she only has two packages left*.

Free shipping, and she said I'd have them by Tuesday!


----------



## PBH

manysteps said:


> DO NOT ORDER THROUGH THAT WEBSITE!
> 
> I'm giving them [huntingfishingdirect.com] until the end of business tomorrow to return my call before I do a chargeback on the order.


I just got off the phone with Mountain America. They are disputing the charges for me with huntingfishingdirect.com. I don't see any reason to wait on them -- their customer service number is disconnected, the number listed in the order confirmation goes directly to voicemail and calls are not returned, and they are not returning email messages sent to their customer service email address. Bad business -- no reason to wait. Call your bank now if you haven't already.


----------



## GaryFish

Bo0YaA said:


> Ok, so what happened to Scott? where has he been during this whole discussion? Why cant we just ask him whats up?


Scott's been busy with his new career opportunity. Since the whole short shorts Dad thing blew up, he and his wife have been traveling around talking to groups and selling books. Or something like that. I think after that 2,222nd post, he moved on to other things than our cozy little forum.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Scot just replied on Facebook. Apparently there have been manufacturing issues they are working out. They still exist though! In a month or 2 they are hoping production will resume...


----------



## koltraynor

Perfect timing. Just in time for next year.


----------



## klbzdad

Ebay with free shipping (2 sets of the green 125):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Epek-Archer...n-3-pack-/350984021506?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

American Bowhunter (1 set of 100):

http://www.american-bowhunter.com/e...zRRWZnWpCIwYpFUTf-bASaoQotymx-cDEwaAi078P8HAQ

Better hurry!


----------



## hemionus

PBH said:


> BadAss outdoor gear is: Bad Ass!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the lady from Badass. She's sending me two packages of EPEK heads, which means *she only has two packages left*.
> 
> Free shipping, and she said I'd have them by Tuesday!


Good luck with that, she promised me some a year and a half ago.

Absolute worst company I have ever spent money with. Love the head but the business sucks!


----------



## hemionus

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Scot just replied on Facebook. Apparently there have been manufacturing issues they are working out. They still exist though! In a month or 2 they are hoping production will resume...


Oh yea they told me that too over a year ago.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Finnegan said:


> Suffice it to say, things change. The link in your signature, for another example. :lol:


I leave it there because I still believe in the principle it was founded on. Not what it may or may not have become. Just sayin...


----------



## Finnegan

Point is, yesterday's gone. UWC is gone. Epek's gone. I've spoken with the Epek inventor. UWC, Epek, UAC, all gone, grab while you can.

Everyone of these guys deserve our thanks. They promoted the honorable sport of archery. Time for new people to step up. Just don't be surprised.


----------



## klbzdad

UWC is NOT gone, on the contrary. The announcement is coming soon! EPEKs, so I'm told are about to enter production again. Did tons of research on them thanks to this thread and can't wait to get my hands on some


----------



## PBH

hemionus said:


> Good luck with that, she promised me some a year and a half ago.


I just got the shipping and tracking notice. Not entirely sure of your experience, but so far I've been treated extremely well by BadAss Outdoors.


----------



## manysteps

I received my shipping and tracking notice last Friday... My broadheads should arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## sanpeteboy

PBH just adding my 1/2 a cent (not worth 2) anyway shoot a 125gr ramcat and flew just like my field point. first year using ramcat, have used epek's since they came out. but I really liked the way they flew this weekend.


----------



## manysteps

hemionus said:


> Oh yea they told me that too over a year ago.


I don't know about your experience Hemionus, but here's what I just received... Yep, they even sent me a Cozy and a personalized note... I'm a pretty big fan now.


----------



## hemionus

Good for you then. By the way who is badass outdoors? My experience is with epek personally, not a vendor.

I have shot them for years but their business sense has made it a chore. 

I do know they kill from experience!


----------



## manysteps

Badass Outdoors is who PBH and I thought your were badmouthing... As far as I know, EPEK never had any "store" of their own, so if you had a bad experience, it was probably though the same outlet that PBH and I both put chargebacks against.


----------



## PBH

PBH said:


> Just got off the phone with the lady from Badass. She's sending me two packages of EPEK heads...





hemionus said:


> Good luck with that, she promised me some a year and a half ago.
> 
> Absolute worst company I have ever spent money with...





hemionus said:


> ...Good for you then. By the way who is badass outdoors?


I'm scratching my head. But, that's what happens on these forums. Some people are just very confusing people.

manysteps -- It's amazing how one company can completely alienate customers, while others make repeat customers.


----------



## tallbuck

Hate to Hijack the thread, but i have a EPEK head question... I have two heads that when I manually try to push the blades out they kinda stick and aren't fluid like the others... Any thoughts as to why? They are brand new from last year (didnt get shot). Would some graphite work, or light oil? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## stablebuck

cut on contact spitfire or rage


----------



## PBH

I received a very similar package as Manysteps -- a few extra goodies and a personal note thanking me for my order. I'll remember BadAss Outdoors for my future purchases.




FWIW -- I can't figure out why EPEK is struggling to stay in business. I love their heads. Another elk down this year. I sure like those EPEK broadheads!!


----------



## elkfromabove

PBH said:


> I received a very similar package as Manysteps -- a few extra goodies and a personal note thanking me for my order. I'll remember BadAss Outdoors for my future purchases.
> 
> FWIW -- I can't figure out why EPEK is struggling to stay in business. I love their heads. Another elk down this year. I sure like those EPEK broadheads!!


I'm not sure either, but I did note that EPEK Headhunters were the third mechanical (of 13) listed in the Gear Guide article (broadhead section) in the latest edition of Bow and Arrow Hunting magazine, so they're becoming better known and there may be more demand than they are currently able to produce. Inventors aren't usually business savvy and maybe that's the case here. Sounds like there needs to be a better *working *inventor/business/manufacturing partnership established. I also like them, but only had 3 of the originals and had such a hard time replacing them, that I went back to Muzzy's fixed blades. Let's hope they get this straightened out!


----------

